# Salamander Death.



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Unfortunately my newly aquired Northwestern Salamander died yesterday. Why he died was a mystery at the time as he was perfectly fine and healthy until I found him dead in his water dish yesterday evening with a very swollen lower jaw and throat and his lower body was very thin. I have concluded the cause of death was either Mouth Rot (Here's a reference to it Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum: Swollen throat, cloudy eye, cancer-like growth) which is usually fatal and happens quick, or it was down to stress from changing enviroments and the journey.
I'm quite disappointed and frustrated by this but I've come to the conclusion that there wasn't alot I could do. Anyway, just letting you know, I'm hoping this won't put me off keeping any more but it was abit of a blow to my confidence with them.

Ian


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats terrible... hope it doesn't happen to my new Long Toed Sals. don't let it put you off keeping phibs, it was only one Sal and you can always try again or get another amphibian. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

thats a shame, 

Im not sure its mouth rot, sometimes salamanders that have died in water have swollen areas such as the mouths, could be tho. 

you were probably just unlucky if it was a new 1


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

spend_day said:


> thats a shame,
> 
> Im not sure its mouth rot, sometimes salamanders that have died in water have swollen areas such as the mouths, could be tho.
> 
> you were probably just unlucky if it was a new 1


 Yeh, I know it sounds like a bit of a shot in the dark, but it's the closest thing I could find to it and he did share a few of the symptoms when I checked him over. It may like you said just be due to the water and stressed or something else that killed him.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

spend_day said:


> thats a shame,
> 
> Im not sure its mouth rot, sometimes salamanders that have died in water have swollen areas such as the mouths, could be tho.
> 
> you were probably just unlucky if it was a new 1


As SpendDay mentioned, amphibs found dead in water or on very very moist substrate will almost invariably have bloated mouths and throats to the point where usually the mouth is partly open as the area is so swollen.

A perfect example of why only a PM can really give you any sound clues at a time like this 

I'm really sorry you lost your new sal, it's likely the stress of the move and change in environment allowed a problem already present (like ordinary gut flora that causes no problems when the animal is healthy) to manifest and cause it's death.

Lotte***


----------



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, sorry to hear about you loss mate, poor lil guy. Just wondering how long had you had it cuz i got a WC sal 5 days ago and now you got me worried and checking all the time. such a shame tho mate, great lil animals.


----------

